# Indicas with high CBD



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 20, 2013)

Everyone around here knows that I like Purple Kush and Nirvana Papaya, but I am looking to try growing some other _indica_ strains that have high CBD.  I would smoke a strain that had _no_ THC if it had heavy CBD content, because the CBD is the primary cannabinoid that works for my ills.  Pitch some ideas, _indica_ consumers.  Green mojo comin your way.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have alot of interest in CBD strains, i would think more people would have interest in them.

I have always heard about Charlotte's web and Harlequin being high CBD stains but sativa dom though.

check these guys out there a CBD interest seedbank

hxxps://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cbd-crew-seeds/cat_16.html


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow, those growers are some heavy hitters.  The prices are pretty righteous too for fem strains selected specifically for medical use of CBD.  I hope they get a good response so they will be able to produce pure/mostly pure _indica_s.   :icon_smile:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Sep 23, 2013)

Great question girl! I get *bad* and frequent migraines and the CBD is what helps that... I couldn't find the harliquin the doc recommended.  I usually prefer the indica dom's myself but I'm going to try harliquin if I ever find it.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2013)

I thought they were spendy too and didn't look that good to me.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 23, 2013)

Gone2pot, I wish I had known about medbud when I was having chronic migraines.  Unfortunately that was in 1986 and I was 15.    I had a cluster headache one time and I thought I was gonna *DIE.*  I would _rather_ die than endure another cluster headache.

Rose, I just assumed the prices were for 10 per pack, in which case they would be around the same price as the Nirvana fems I always get at Seedboutique.com.  If they are 5 per pack, that would indeed be to rich for my blood.


----------



## gorickyourself (Sep 29, 2013)

Strain called penny pincher,it says the [email protected] cbd are the same.l ran across it on a site called ms single seed company Canada.hope this helps you!Green Mojoe to ya!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 29, 2013)

gorickyourself said:
			
		

> Strain called penny pincher,it says the [email protected] cbd are the same.l ran across it on a site called ms single seed company Canada.hope this helps you!Green Mojoe to ya!


Props, I gotta check them out (particularly because they are Canadian).


----------



## gorickyourself (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry!lts called pennywise,green mojoe!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 30, 2013)

i think an even balanced type of mmj would be great as long as the CBD was as high as average thc, but I wonder if you lose thc % in the pennywise.


e/  can u add or post a link to the site u are referring i can't find it right to this strain would be great nn to search site if i don't have to TY


----------



## gorickyourself (Sep 30, 2013)

There is a search engine on first page,As well pm you but all filled up.Green Mojoe to ya! Rick


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Sep 30, 2013)

I have had some good luck with subcools gear helping my migraines. The time wreck and third dimension were my go to migraine meds.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey new guy
I had to search for it to and found it
By subcool called peenywise, I dunno if it's on the single site like previously stated but just find seed banks with subcools gear and you should find it somewhere


----------



## CatFish (Sep 30, 2013)

hxxp://medicalmarijuana.org/cbd-crew/cbd-skunk-haze-30.html

a 1 to 1 ratio with 11 % cbd and 11 % thc


----------



## homebrew420 (Jan 11, 2014)

I work in the industry here in sunny Colorado. I have a number of higher cbd var. , Tora Nora (2:1), Dudes Tangle (9.1cbd and 8 thc) also currently testing R4 and a number of hybrids of Dudes and our PCK male. Called Tangestan,  hoping for at least a 1:1 reeks of tangerines rind to the juice depending on pheno,  testing 5 currently. Will have tested the R4 and Tora when finished.
good luck on your hunt.  Hit me up if your in CO!

PEACE


----------



## Vegs (Jan 28, 2014)

Pre 98 Bubba Kush will do the trick like no one's business.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 2, 2014)

Try leaving the plant growing a couple weeks after you think they are ready- all amber trics.

they will have a higher cbd content if you need them and cant afford other strains bred for high cbd/low thc.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 3, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Try leaving the plant growing a couple weeks after you think they are ready- all amber trics.
> 
> they will have a higher cbd content if you need them and cant afford other strains bred for high cbd/low thc.


can you expand on this tril?
i usually see this posted from newer members and correct them that THC breaks down to CBN, not CBD.  
but coming from a grower i respect, and one i know has been delving into CBD medicine, i'm curious how you come to this conclusion.
*i will admit, it may be beneficial to break the THC to CBN, for less of a high effect, but as far as i know it doesn't increase CBD's at all.

*please correct me if wrong, admittedly quite new to this area, and only have done research, not much experience.  (i was actually gonna pick your brain over at C on some CBD/med post you made.. thought you got banned here too. but now i can't remember what the hell it was   )



i've also been harlequin hunting, but getting skunked  
hopefully have some of bodhi's good medicine (harlequin x appalachia) to start soon though.

CBD crew, i'm honestly timid of.. "CBD enriched strains" just sounds like more canna-**-marketing.  (it's probably not with the names behind them, but i can't help feel that way)

pennywise was recommended to me, and while i'm not as down on sub as others (i loved his A13bx).. i know he's shrewd marketer, so it was honestly never on my radar.


there should be some bodhi CBD freebies at the tude again soon *shhh  
said he was working the AC/DC clone with his harlequin BX  

really saddens me the price of these high CBD strains though.. this is so obviously medicine, yet most sell these so highly priced. it's so sad. 
why i respect bodhi's work so much; his CBD strains are all freebies.. gotta love how his are made for medicine and not for profit.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 3, 2014)

Cbd enriched iS ** IMO to charge more money.

cbn has similar effects of cbds and you are right thc degrades to cbn but we are aiming to pull whatever cbds are already there in the plant.

only leaving on the plant longer to reach the more medical effects that cbn cbds and other 'noids that tend to come out later in fliwer.


not saying leaving longer will make the plant unnaturally produce cbds...just maximizing what COULD be there.


sorry that was a cloudy response, was not insinuating you can create a high cbd strain just by flowering longer.


----------



## homebrew420 (Feb 4, 2014)

Cbd is not similar in effect at all to cbn. Cbd has NO psychoactive effect whatsoever. In fact what folks are finding is that by harvesting earlier one can achieve a higher cbd to thc ratios. 
These are generally far more effective as medicine. Dabbling has been said to be effective as well. 
The breeding of these different high cbd should give a decent outcome for something medicinal. Should be aquiring a cut of Harlequin soon as well.

Peace


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 4, 2014)

A cbd oil given to patients does what exactly then?


What does it effect only?


not one thing in particular but many responses... your body feels cbds!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 4, 2014)

A little read:


The Active Ingredients Of Cannabis

Cannabis products include marijuana, hashish, and hashish oil.

THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol) gets a user high, a larger THC content will produce a stronger high. Without THC you don't get high.

CBD (Cannabidiol) increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high.

Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a buzz or stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired.

CBN (Cannabinol) is produced as THC ages and breaks down, this process is known as oxidization. High levels of CBN tend to make the user feel messed up rather than high.

CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment. Marijuana should be dry prior to storage, and may have to be dried again after being stored somewhere that is humid.

THCV (Tetrahydrocannabivarin) is found primarily in strains of African and Asian cannabis. THCV increases the speed and intensity of THC effects, but also causes the high to end sooner. Weed that smells strong (prior to smoking) might indicate a high level of THCV.

CBC (Cannabichromene) is probably not psychoactive in pure form but is thought to interact with THC to enhance the high.

CBL (Cannabicyclol) is a degradative product like CBN. Light converts CBC to CBL.

If you are a grower, you can experiment with different strains of cannabis to produce the various qualities you seek. A medical user looking for something with sleep inducing properties might want to produce a crop that has high levels of CBD.

Another user looking for a more energetic stone will want to grow a strain that has high levels of THC and low levels of CBD. In general, Cannabis sativa has lower levels of CBD and higher levels of THC. Cannabis indica has higher amounts of CBD and lower amounts of THC than sativa. See marijuana strains.

For a more scientific description, see below for an excerpt from marijuana growers guide by Mel Frank.

Cannabis is unique in many ways. Of all plants, it is the only genus known to produce chemical substances known as herbal cannabinoids. These cannabinoids are the psychoactive ingredients of marijuana; they are what get you high, buzzed, or stoned. By 1974, there were 37 naturally occurring cannabinoids that had been discovered.

There are 3 types of cannabinoids:
--- Herbal: occur naturally only in the cannabis plant
--- Endogenous: produced naturally by humans and other animals
--- Synthetic: cannabinoids produced in a lab

Most of the cannabinoids appear in very small amounts (less than .01 percent of total cannabinoids) and are not considered psychoactive, or else not important to the high. Many are simply homologues or analogues (similar structure or function) to the few major cannabinoids which are listed.

There are several numbering systems used for cannabinoids. The system used here is based on formal chemical rules for numbering pyran compounds (any of a class of organic compounds of the heterocyclic series in which five carbon atoms and one oxygen atom are present in a ring structure). Another common system is used more by Europeans and is based on a monoterpenoid system which is more useful considering the biogenesis of the compound.

Tetrahydrocannabinol - THC

Delta 9-trans-tetrahydrocannabinol - delta-9 THC is the main psychotomimetic (mindbending) ingredient of marijuana. Estimates state that 70 to 100 percent of the marijuana high results from the delta-9 THC present. It occurs in almost all cannabis in concentrations that vary from traces to about 95 percent of all the cannabinoids in the sample.

In very potent strains, carefully prepared marijuana can be 30 percent delta-9 THC by dry weight (seeds and stems removed from flowering buds). Buds are the popular name given to masses of female flowers that form distinct clusters.

Delta 8-trans-tetrahydrocannabinol - delta-8 THC is reported in low concentration, less than one percent of the delta-9 THC present. Its activity is slightly less than that of delta-9 THC. It may be an artefact of the extraction/analysis process. Almost everyone who uses the term THC, refers to delta-9 THC and delta-8 THC combined, as THC.

Cannabidiol - CBD

Cannabidiol - CBD also occurs in almost all strains. Concentration range from none, to about 95 percent of the total cannabinoids present. THC and CBD are the two most abundant naturally occurring cannabinoids. CBD is not psychotomimetic in the pure form, although it does have sedative, analgesic, and antibiotic properties.

In order for CBD to affect the high, THC must be present in quantities ordinarily psychoactive. CBD can contribute to the high by interacting with THC to potentiate (enhance) or antagonize (interfere or lessen) certain qualities of the high.

CBD appears to potentiate the depressant effects of THC and antagonize is excitatory effects. CBD also delays the onset of the high but can make it last considerably longer (as much as twice as long). The kind of grass that takes a while to come on but keeps coming on.

Opinions are conflicting as to whether it increases or decreases the intensity of the high, intensity and high being difficult to define. Terms such as knock-out or sleepy, dreamlike, or melancholic are often used to describe the high from grass with sizeable proportions of CBD and THC.

When only small amounts of THC are present with high proportions of CBD, the high is more of a buzz, and the mind feels dull and the body de-energized.

Cannabinol - CBN

Cannabinol - CBN is not produced by the plant per se. It is the degradation (oxidative) product of THC. Fresh samples of marijuana contain very little CBN but curing, poor storage, or processing such as when making hashish, can cause much of the THC to be oxidized to CBN. Pure forms of CBN have at most 10 percent of the psychoactivity of THC.

Like CBD, it is suspected of potentiating certain aspects of the high, although so far these effects appear to be slight. CBN seems to potentiate THC's disorienting qualities. One may feel more dizzy or drugged or generally messed up but not necessarily higher.

In fact, with a high proportion of CBN, the high may start well but feels as if it never quite reaches its peak, and when coming down one feels tired or sleepy. High CBN in homegrown grass is not desirable since it represents a loss of 90 percent of the psychoactivity of its precursor THC.

Tetrahydrocannabivarin - THCV

Tetrahydrocannabivarin - THCV or THV is the propyl homologue of THC. In the aromatic ring the usual five-carbon pentyl is replaced by a short three-carbon propyl chain. The propyl cannabinoids have so far been found in some strains originating from Southeast and Central Asia and parts of Africa.

In one study, THCV made up to 48.23 percent (Afghanistan strain) and 53.69 percent (South Africa) of the cannabinoids found. We've seen no reports on its activity in humans. From animal studies it appears to be much faster in onset and quicker to dissipate than THC. It may be the constituent of one or two toke grass, but its activity appears to be somewhat less than that of THC. Some people use the term THC to refer collectively to delta-9 THC, delta-8 THC, and THCV.

An interesting note is that people who have a prescription for Marinol (synthetic medical THC) may be tested for THCV. Marinol contains no THCV, if a person tests positive it means they have been using marijuana, or another cannabis product. This is usually sufficient grounds to terminate the prescription of a person who has signed a contract not to ingest any cannabis while taking Marinol.

Cannabichromene - CBC

Cannabichromene - CBC is another major cannabinoid, although it is found in smaller concentrations than CBD and THC. It was previously believed that is was a minor constituent, but more exacting analysis showed that the compound often reported as CBD may actually be CBC.

Relative to THC and CBD, its concentration in the plants is low, probably not exceeding 20 percent of total cannabinoids. CBC is believed not to be psychotomimetic in humans; however, its presence in plants is purportedly very potent has led to the suspicion that it may be interacting with THC to enhance the high.

Cannabicyclol - CBL

Cannabicyclol (CBL) is a degradative product like CBN. During extraction, light converts CBC to CBL. There are no reports on its activity in humans, and it is found in small amounts, if at all, in fresh plant material.

Cannabinoids And The High

The marijuana high is a complex experience. It involves a wide range of psychical, physical, and emotional responses. The high is a subjective experience based in the individual and one's personality, mood, disposition, and experience with the drug.

Given the person, the intensity of the high depends primarily on the amount of THC present in the marijuana. Delta-9 THC is the main ingredient of marijuana and must be present in sufficient quantities for a good marijuana high.

People who smoke grass that has very little cannabinoids other than delta-9 THC usually report that the high is very intense. Most people that don't smoke daily will feel something from a joint having delta-9 THC of 3 percent concentration to material.

Cannabis products having a THC concentration of 5-10 percent would be considered good, 10-25 percent would be considered very good, and over 25 percent would be excellent quality by daily users standards. In general, we use potency to mean the sum effects of the cannabinoids and the overall high induced.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 4, 2014)

Marijuana is sometimes rated more potent than the content of delta-9 THC alone would suggest. It also elicits qualitatively different highs. The reasons for this have not been sorted out. Few clinical studies with known combinations of several cannabinoids have been undertaken with human subjects.

So far, different highs and possibly higher potency seem to be due to the interaction of delta-9 THC and other cannabinoids (THCV,CBD,CBN, and possibly CBC). Except for THCV, in the pure form, these other cannabinoids do not have much psychoactivity.

Another possibility for higher potency is that homologues of delta-9 THC with longer side chains at C-3 (and higher activity) might be found in certain marijuana strains.

Compounds with longer side chains have been made in laboratories and their activity is sometimes much higher, with estimates over 500 times that of natural delta-9 THC.

The possibility that there are non-cannabinoids that are psychoactive or interacting with the cannabinoids has not been investigated in detail. Non-cannabinoids with biological activity have been isolated from the plants, but only in very small quantities.

None are known to be psychotomimetic. However, they may contribute to the overall experience in non-mental ways, such as the stimulation of the appetite.

Different blends of cannabinoids account for the different qualities of intoxication produced by different strains of cannabis. The intensity of the high depends primarily on the amount of delta-9 THC present and on the method of ingestion.

A complex drug such as marijuana affects the mind and body in many ways. Sorting out what accounts for what response can become quite complex.


Books

Cannabis and Cannabinoids:
Pharmacology, Toxicology, and Therapeutic Potential

Researchers from Europe, the US, Australia, and Brazil focus on the health aspects of cannabis and cannabinoids, mentioning social and political dimensions only when required within the medicinal discussion.

They consider botany, taxonomy, chemistry, and history; pharmacology and pharmacokinetics; indications for cannabis and THC; risks and side effects; other cannabinoids; and other constituents of cannabis.
Cannabis and Cannabinoids (paperback)
Cannabis and Cannabinoids (hardcover)





Marijuana Chemistry:
Genetics, Processing And Potency 

Explains the various cannabinoids that marijuana is made up of and how things like growing conditions, harvesting, processing, affect the potency of end product.


some good reads...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2014)

i found the strain "freedom baby". The seeds were like 50 dollars for 4 seeds. Tiny seeds, didn't think they would even come up...they did and are standing proud... High cbd's....yay for a friend with lots of health problems.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 5, 2014)

good read tril 
nice to see CBC getting more attention. i'm trying to help someone who doesn't like feeling high. so it's non psychoactive, but great medicinal qualities are quite interesting to me.. shame the research still has a ways to go.

good luck with freedom baby rose. i was tempted on them (when they were actually in stock  )  but i think that's harlequin X OG, and i didn't want to wreck my patient  
i was actually looking/hoping for a no-high, high CBD medicine (she has a glioma -brain tumor- and there's been much positive news in this area with MMJ  *granted, i know curing it is a long-shot. it'd kill me if i didn't try and then found it could've worked in a few years when research catches up)
 finally got her talked in to trying it, but don't want it to be unpleasant.



tril, have you ever read/heard about CBD needing THC to be more effective?

was reading about hemp oil, and how it's great that it contains such high CBD, and no THC.. but also read where you need some THC for the CBD to work (in laymans, basically the THC helps the CBD get into your receptors better)

i dunno, it's all beyond me. but i'm trying to grasp straws.  

wondering what you though of that.

cause i've been thinking; if that is fact.. what would you think about making a hemp + marijuana oil?  (to get higher CBD content from the hemp, but still get some THC from the marijuana to make it more effective, but less of a high)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 5, 2014)

Amen rose,  great to see mj being used specificly for target illness!

green mojo.


kaotic I havent seen any recent hemp cbd studies but it sounds like a winner to add some thc along with other 'noids to the hemp oil. Id like to get my hands on that particular oil myself...


----------



## homebrew420 (Feb 5, 2014)

@kaotic,  that is the same info I was given when speaking  with the doc about medicinal valuable varieties. This I was unaware of. 
He mentioned the cbd oil for sale online is ineffective as a result of zero or near zero thc or other cannabinoids. 

Peace


----------



## lindseyj (Feb 9, 2014)

Cannabis Indica strains generally create a sedative, stoned feeling. They are most effective in treating muscle spasms and tremors, chronic pain, arthritic and rheumatic stiffness and swelling, insomnia, anxiety and related conditions.


----------

